

Tell HN: I renewed my Developer Account with Apple and They Pulled My Apps - burningion

I need your help hn! Three days ago I renewed my developer account with Apple by paying the $99 fee. Their checkout went a little weird, and so I called customer service just to make sure it went through. After being transferred 4 times, I got an email receipt.<p>Well, I woke up this morning with an email that all my apps were pulled from the App Store. In a panic, I called Apple again, and got transferred 5 times, finally in a business store saying they're closed on weekends.<p>I've paid the developer account fee again, but my apps are still down. Anyone know how to get my apps back up?<p>PS The reason I get that all my apps are down in iTunesConnect is:<p>iOS Developer Program Membership Expired
Your membership has expired and your apps have been removed from the App Store until you renew.
======
ScottWhigham
Seems a bit ridiculous that you waited so long to renew. I know from
experience that they send that email far enough in advance that, if you did
experience problems, there would've been time to fix. Also, you posted a "Tell
HN" headline that's pretty linkbait/scandalous. It's misleading in that, the
way it is written is intentionally designed to be shocking and make someone
click your link. The details could really be boiled down to, "Developer waits
until the last day to try to renew, a problem occurs during checkout, and
Apple support is not open during the weekend. Developer must wait until
Tuesday since Monday is a US holiday." If you'd posted an "Ask HN:" that's one
thing but a "Tell HN:" is another. You aren't new here - you know the
difference between the two. The Ask is for help, the Tell is for rants or,
well, telling about something {good|bad|hacks|exploits|flaws|etc}.

Sorry for your trouble, but unless you tell us otherwise, this just seems to
be the result of your procrastination, not "Apple pulled my apps and I did
nothing wrong!"

~~~
Rantenki
Do we know that the user waited a long time? My reading was that he paid
before deadline, things went a bit weird, he called support, got a receipt,
but then everything blew up. It sounds like the state of his account was
mangled in there somehow, not necessarily that he waited too long.

------
gesman
1\. Call credit card company and get your money back.

2\. Build something that is 100% your own and does not depend on middleman's
platform.

~~~
xauronx
1\. Good advice 2\. The only thing he can really build that adheres to that
advice is a pile of dirt in his back yard.

~~~
gesman
Even neighbors can complain and force you to remove pile of dirt. But building
business that could be turned off in a second by flipping a switch at platform
provider's side is an experience that could be avoided.

------
piratebroadcast
DO they keep the apps on the server? Mine expired as well, curious if i can
just turn it on again and get them selling again, or if I have to do the whole
process again.

